# WorkSharp WS3000 Makes Sharpening a Breeze



## kocgolf

I have their Ken Onion Edition knife sharpener and it's amazing. I plan to get one of these as soon as budget allows. I love my little water stones and the "old school" vibe, but sharpening is something that, really it doesn't matter HOW you do it, you just have to DO IT. So whatever system get's it done best for you, in the most painless way, use that. Thanks for the review! Wish I could find it for $109!


----------



## b2rtch

I had one of this Worksharp, I used once and then I never used it again, After a few years I sold to to someone else.


----------



## rad457

I use a hollow grind and water stones, with the 60 1/2 blade can have a fresh edge in about 2 minutes, but since I switched to the LV PMV blades this happens very seldom. Sometimes I do use the Vertias honing guide to put a new angle on a blade or to bring it back to square after a boo boo!


----------



## johnstoneb

I've had the WS 3000 for about a year and half.It works great. I actually sharpen tools now. Sharp tools are great to work with.


----------



## kapanen

curious on how it would do with lathe chisels?


----------



## flwoodhacker

The Worksharp has been a valuable tool in my shop. Like you commented, it is easy to set up and start sharpening. In response to sharpening lathe tools I have seen jigs built for that purpose. I use a slow speed grinder and the Wolverine system (that rocks). Stumpy has a setup that looks pretty interesting: http://www.stumpynubs.com/worksharp-3000.html (Stumpy owes me a t-shirt for the plug).

No matter what method you use to sharpen your tools just keep them sharp. Makes woodworking tasks easier and a lot less dangerous.


----------



## Holt

> curious on how it would do with lathe chisels?
> 
> - kapanen


It works great (for me) with straight edges. i got the plane blade gadget to go with mine and it makes sharpening pretty much user proof. If you had a good eye and hand, you could probably do lathe chisels, but if you had both of those, why would you need this beasty.

You can buy better paper for less from Klingspor (http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/sd06199/#.VKwHOyvF_AQ). i bought enough of the glass disks that I can dedicate one (top and bottom) to one particular grit. Makes it fast to fly through the grits for chisels (bottom) or plane blades (top).


----------



## mramseyISU

Holt That's good to know about that paper. I love my worksharp but hate how much abrasives cost.


----------



## ChuckC

I have this and used it for a while. I bought a LN 4 1/2 plane and the blade it too wide for this sharpener. I ended up getting water stones and now I prefer that. I now use the WS to establish the primary bevel for whatever I have to sharpen, minus the 4 1/2, and move on to the water stones after that for the secondary bevel and go up to 10k in grit.

Another thing about the WS is I never got the hang of free honing with the felt wheel and leather wheel. I think I ended up making it worse so I stopped using them.


----------



## woodmaker

I have this and love it. I can't sharpen worth a hoot and this takes that stress away.
I haven't done Lathe tools or carving tools yet but with the see through window on the specific disc you can see where you need to grind at. 
Of course now that I have two lathes (mini & midi) I suppose I better learn.


----------



## sikrap

For those that are looking to buy one of these, check your local Sears Outlet. There are some available at these outlets at ridiculously low prices.


----------



## wormil

A fellow woodworker showed me his work sharp over the weekend. He uses it for chisels and lathe tools. Impressive how quickly it achieved a mirror polished, razor sharp edge.


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma

Sears outlet has these on sale right now for 71 bucks


----------



## wormil

That's a low price, even for reconditioned.


----------

